# Black & Tan or Sable?!



## Lukathegsd (Sep 20, 2020)

My puppy is just about 6 months weighing in at 65lbs! As he’s getting older he’s getting darker, on his vet paperwork it says he’s black & tan but a few people have said he’s actually sable! What do you think?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Sable


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s sable.
my dogs vet paperwork says black and tan too - either they just don’t know or the option isn’t in their system.
i didn’t notice until my vet was sold to VCA.
keystone....clearly sable.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely sable.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Piggybacking onto Fodder's post, I have the same situation at my vet.










Pigmented sable, black & tan? Vet has him down as "tri-color"...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bears paperwork from the vet also says Black and Tan.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

100% sable. 
A lot of vets don't know the difference, they're generalists


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

You can ask them to change it. Sable should be an option in the program that a lot of vets use. My vet originally had Leo down as black and tan. They changed it to black and red when I pointed out that was the more accurate description.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the reason i figured it potentially had to do with software is because i know that i would have put sable down when filling out his new patient information form, and his shelter documents that i handed over (shot records, etc), also has him as sable.... our old system at work (non vet) used to auto populate once you selected breed.

i’ll inquire the next time i’m in...



chuckd said:


> Pigmented sable, *black & tan*? Vet has him down as "tri-color"...


----------

